# Trawler Eileen Duncan



## RoddyJB (Nov 12, 2016)

Hello,

I Am Trying To Confirm Whether My Grandfather Crewed As A Fisherman On Board The Trawler Eileen Duncan
This Would Be Of Course Before She Was Requisitioned As A WWII Minesweeper And Sunk In 1941 - So It Would Have Been Between 1910 & 1939
Can Anyone Tell Me How To Go About This, Maybe Finding Crew Lists?
He was from Ross and Cromarty, Scotland
I have no idea why most of my words above are capitalized?


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

You'll need the Official Number of the vessel - which is 131306. Some crew agreements are held here in the UK National Archives: http://discovery.nationalarchives.g...&_cr1=bt&_dss=range&_sd=1910&_ed=1940&_ro=any
The remainder/majority of the crew agreements are held in Canada, here:
https://www.mun.ca/mha/holdings/viewcombinedcrews.php?Official_No=131306

Dave W


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

For years ending in "5" ie 1915 1925 1935. are at NMM Greenwich. http://www.rmg.co.uk/national-marit...w-lists-agreements-official-logs-request-form.

1915 searchable on line

http://1915crewlists.rmg.co.uk/

1945 is at TNA.

regards
Roger


----------



## RoddyJB (Nov 12, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, I have no idea what year/years he may have crewed on the Eileen Duncan.


----------

